# Viper 5301 Remote Start Not Working



## cam2363 (Mar 24, 2018)

I hooked up a viper 5301 system and the remote start doesnt work but everything else does.

I looked at the troubleshooting guide and it says my problem is the neutral safety switch, but the wire for that goes directly to ground and I still get the same thing.

Anyone know whats wrong?

For a 96 beretta with auto trans and no security systems


----------

